# Aumentar corriente en linea 12V



## DaRk-BJT (Jul 13, 2006)

Hola a todos, bueno soy nuevo aqui y tengo un pequeño problema... Estoy haciendo un circuito amplificador de Audio Cuadrofonico (pal ke no sabe...tiene salida para 4 parlantes con 30W cada uno)... la cosa es que va todo bien, pero necesito una fuente de alimentacion que me entregue porlomenos 20 Amperios a un voltaje de +12 Volts ... y como vi en esta misma pagina por ahi, que se podia ocupar una fuente de poder de un PC asi que de un PC viejo le saque la fuente, pero en la linea de +12V solo entrega 6 Amperios...por ahi preguntando me han dicho que se le puede hacer una modificacion a el transformador Toroidal que trae la fuente, cambiandole el diametro del alambre, cambiando unos diodos Schotki y otras cosas, pero no se muy bien realmente que hacer y si se puede llegar a un valor de 20 Amperios....

Bueno esa es mi duda, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar y si saben de una pagina donde salga como hacerlo..porfa es urgente... 

Saludos a todos y gracias de antemano...  

PD: El ke kiera que le mande el esquematico del circuito de audio ke lo pida numas ...  8)


----------



## roberto moreno (Jul 14, 2006)

Hasta donde yo sé los diseños de audio no son 100% compatibles con las fuentes conmutadas, debido principalmente a la frecuencia de oscilación de la fuente, de hecho en todos los equipos de audio que he visto hasta el momento (Que son muchos) siempre he encontrado fuentes lineales, sencillas, complejas, pero siempre lineales, la fuente de la PC es conmutada de forma que no se podría utilizar para lo que quieres, lo mejor para amplificador de alta potencia (gracias por la aclaración de cuadrafónico...) son las fuentes lineales basadas en transformadores toroidales, lo que se me ocurre es que busques en las chacharas (mmm... así le decimos en México, al lugar donde encuentras equipos descompuestos, que le puedes comprar por piezas usadas pero en donde por ciento siempre encuentras cosas buenas)este tipo de transformador por que los puentes y los capcitores son fáciles de encontrar.


----------



## rolotech (Jul 14, 2006)

Me parece que sería mejor que te diseñaras tu propia fuente con los valores que necesitas o como te aconseja el amigo roberto moreno es una muy buena opcion.


----------



## DaRk-BJT (Jul 14, 2006)

mmmm ... una fuente lineal.... el problema son los casi 20 amperios que me consume el Amplificador ... tendrian que ser unos Transformadores harto grandes .... porque con los Condensadores y el Puente rectificador no hay problemas ... igual un amigo le adapto una fuente de PC de 500 Wats a una radio de Automovil y funciona buenisima con 4 parlantes y todo ... cero problemas .. eso si el compro una fuente de PC nueva que le entregaba 20 Amperios en la linea de +12 Volts ..... pero una fuente de 500W salen medio caras... es por eso que yo quiero adaptar la mia de 250Wats para que entregue mas potencia en la linea de 12 Volts y eliminarle los demas voltajes (o sea los de +3.3V, +5V, -5V, -12V) ya que no los voy a ocupar ... bueno el de 5 Volts hay que dejarlo para que alimente el circuito de Conmutacion (Swiching) pero los demas no sirven.  Igual tengo una idea algho vaga .. por lo que se es ke hay que aumentarle el diametro del alambre del Transformador Toroidal y del otro de Ferrita que esta antes... cambiar unos diodos Schottki por otros de mas potencia .. pero eso vagamente .... 

Gracias...


----------



## Willington (Jul 14, 2006)

Las fuentes conmutadas de PC no dan problema con el audio, siempre que la mantengas "alejada" de la salida de potencia. para que la frecuencia del transformador no moleste. Recordemos que los PC necesitan DC mas estable.....

la modificacion consiste en el toro de ferrita que envia los 12, pero casi siempre
este tiene todos los devanados de salida, (-3v,0v, -12V, 5v, 12V etc).

La idea basicamente es dejar solo los devanados de 5 y 12 y asi suspender
los demas, esto hay que hacerlo porque como vas a cambiar el diametro del 
alambre, este espacio extra lo vas a necesitar.

antes de desarmar el toro debes tener bien identificados los devanados: 0, 5 12v. luego con mucho cuidado debes contar la cantidad de espiras de estos
devanados (un trabajo muy dispendioso).   

Ojo con el primario de no romperlo, luego del desarme viene la
armada . Cambia el secundario por un diametro superior, generalmente
1 o 2 calibres mas (de 20 a 18 por ejemplo) y empieza a devanar el mismo
numero de espiras para 5 V y para 12 V, tiene que ser el mismo numero de
vueltas !!! o sino  te que con mayor/menor salida de voltaje. pj si quieres que la 
salida sea de 13.8V ( muy comun para radioaficionados)  le aumentas de 2 a 4 vueltas mas...

los diodos rectificadores:

Busca la referencia de los diodos que tienes en la salida deben ser Schotki
por lo de la frecuencia de conmutacion... y buscate unos que tengan las
mismas cacteristicas pero mayor corriente por lo menos 30 Amp y remplazalos.

si no encuentras diodos entonces debe ser un puente rectificador, buscate
uno de 30 amp ....

finalmente tienes que aumetar el choque de salida, por uno que soporte mas corriente.

bueno a grandes razgos ese es el procedimiento, como ves es un poco dispendioso y riesgoso... si tienes la paciencia hazlo, si quieres salir del apuro
rapidamente mejor compras la fuente ....

 saludos


----------



## DaRk-BJT (Jul 14, 2006)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.. ahora voy a medir las tensiones en los Transformadores para estar seguro de cuales son ya que mi fuente tiene 3 de ferrita (dos chicos y uno mas grande de los cuadrados comunes con EI ) y mas adelante tiene uno Toroidal  y dos bobinas chicas... tambien tengo entendido que hay que cambiarle los condensadores a la salida por otros de mayor voltaje.....

Otra duda .. yo solo quiero dejar los terminales de masa ( 0V) y +12V nada mas... sera necesario modificar las vueltas del bobinado para 5V ???? ya que esos 5V solo alimentan los circuitos de realimentacion para conmutar y no requieren tanta potencia ...

Saludos, y Gracias nuevamente....


----------



## DaRk-BJT (Jul 15, 2006)

Bueno otra vez yo ...   ... aca les dejo unas fotos de la fuente que estoy modificando aver si me ayudan.







Aqui se observa de arriba a abajo, primero los transformadores de ferrita, hay dos pequeños y uno mas grande.. mi duda es si habra que modificarlos tambien ????... despues se ve el Transformador Toroidal que ese si tengo claro hay que dejar solo los bobinados de 0V, +5V y +12V... y abajo se ven las salidas de tension que voy a ocupar osea la de 12V...






Un zoom al Toroide... adelante se ven dos bobinas con alambre grueso... hay que cambiarles el diametro del mismo tambien ???.. atras del toro hay dos diodos Grandes seran estos los diodos Schottki que tengo que cambiar ????






Por ultimo un zoom a los transformadores de ferrita, ojala no haya que hacerles nada a los mas chicos... la flechita roja esta demas, se me olvido sacarla jejeje...

Saludos y Muchisimas Gracias...   .. y disculpen tantas molestias  ops: cuando termine de modificarla y resulta todo bien, prometo poner un tutorial bien hecho con todo y fotos..


----------



## Willington (Jul 16, 2006)

mmmm, bastante interesante ....

en las fotos no es muy claro .... si tiene transformadorr de ferrita y toroide
 de be ser de doble etapa .. complicao ...

veo que hay 2 juegos de disipadores en cada uno debe haber un mosfet
verificalo... entoces  cada mosfet debe ir a un bobinado primario si eso es
asi el circuito es de doble etapa ..... de viaje a la luna pasamos a viaje a marte ...

busca el opto de realimentacion (debe haber un optoacoplador en alguna parte) ...
 con eso se sabe como es la realimetacion, lo que sucede es que de la salida se realimenta al mosfet para mantener las salidas DC estables esto se logra con el opto..

para descartar el transformador de ferrita debes buscar los diodos despues de
el y medir la tension DC que entrega debe ser entre 24 - 40 vdc si es asi  dejalo intacto

bueno si tienes identificado el toro como salidas de voltaje te recomiendo que te consigas uno similar para experimentar los bobinados ...


las bobinas al la salida de 12 quizas son choques para quitarle la componente de RF a la tension.  no creo que debas cambiar los condensadores deben ser de 25v. 0 16 v no hay problema recuerda que estas aumentando corriente y no voltaje

EL NUMERO DE VUELTAS DEBE SER EL MISMO !!!!, SOLO AUMENTA EL DIAMETRO DEL ALAMBRE.


----------



## DaRk-BJT (Jul 17, 2006)

Bueno en efectivo es una fuente de doble etapa... en la primera etapa (el primer disipador) tiene tres Transistores de potencia, pero no son Mosfets, solo son BJT (NPN de Fairchild C5021, C5027F), despues de esto vienen los tres transformadores de Ferrita... en la segunda etapa (segundo Disipador) tiene un regulador de tension 7805, en esta etapa si tiene un Mosfet canal N, tambien de la Fairchild (FQP20N06), despues tiene los diodos Schottki de 30 Amperios cada uno... a continuacion viene el Toroide, los Choques y los condensadores hacia la Salida...
En cuanto a la realimentacion, esta se realiza por medio de un Amplificador Operacional cuadruple (HA17324) que envia una muestra de la señal de salida hacia el integrado KA7500C que es un Regulador de tension Shitching ... eso es basicamente ... lo que no veo por ninguna parte es un Optoacoplador... 

Bueno, gracias por las respuestas ... ahora voy a medir las tensiones en el Trafo de Ferrita para ver si es necesario cambiarlo o no... 
Saludos, Gracias denuevo....


----------



## DaRk-BJT (Jul 17, 2006)

Hola denuevo    jehejeje bueno aca encontre unos Links donde sale algo de lo que estoy buscando... agradeceria sus opiniones al respecto.. Gracias 

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/notas/fuentepc/Reforma Fuente PC a 13,8V 20A.PDF

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=498

Estos documentos los encontre en esta pagina:

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=Topics

Esta bien buena para los que les gusta lo de las comunicaciones y radioaficionados


----------



## Willington (Jul 17, 2006)

Si ... es mas fácil engañando al circuito de control .... hay que estar seguos
que los componentes discretos van a soportar este tipo de "overclocking" 


saludos


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Puedes usar cualquier fuente conmutada, pero tienes que poner filtros de audio a la entrada del amplificador. El rizado de la fuente es a 100Khz-1Mhz, así pues no es crítico. Tambien puedes poner más condensadores en la salida de la fuente, intenta comprar una con soft-start.

Saludos.


----------



## vassillij (Ago 3, 2008)

hola a todo.. bueno yo vengo con la misma pregunta del compañero dark... si me permite que lo llame asi... lo que quiero es llevar un transformador de 16v y de 800mA  a 2A, el transformador es para alimentar un amplificador (un tda7375)... pregunto porque me comentaron de que lo puedo hacer con transistores de potencia...esto es cierto?... bueno desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Ago 4, 2008)

Hasta donde entiendo, el transformador entrega 800mA porque está bobinado con un cable de cobre que soporta esos 800mA, y eso de soporta viene dado, como todos los cables, por su diámetro....

Si querés hacer pasar 2 A por un cable que está dimensionado para 800mA, van a pasar, no se por cuanto tiempo, o cuanto va a durar.. pero no es bueno..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2008)

si se puede saber, si el cable esta dimensionado para 800mA/h y el va a hacer circular una corriente de 2A/h el calculo es sencillo. no tolerara mas que unos minutitos.
el cable se calentaria rapidamente y en algun sector se terminaria cortando.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola DaRk_BJT:
Mira te quiero hacer algunas observaciones:
En una foto muestras 3 transformadores de ferrita, estos, a mi entender son:
A) El más grande es el transformador de la fuente principal, cuyo primario es manejado por un MOSFET o un BJT de alta frecuencia.
B) El segundo en tamaño es el transformador de la fuente Stand-By que es conmutado generalmente por un transistor bipolar a una frecuencia fija.
C) El más chiquito es el driver para manejar al MOSFET principal (por esto no se usa optoacoplador) pues el controlador se encuentra del lado de baja tensión.
En la otra foto aparece un toroide mediano: Este no es un transformador. Este es una inductancia de filtro de salida.
En cuanto a la potencia que necesitas (20A x 12V), depende del tamaño del núcleo y de la frecuencia de conmutación.

Saludos.


----------

